# Nikon D3000 Focus issues



## amnesiac096 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've got a weird issue with a D3000 I use at work.

I was taking photos today, and noticed that it's blurry on the edges of the item I focus on.

I've tried every setting possible, and it does the same thing. Even on auto, which is just odd.

Here are 2 photos at full resolution.


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11180/d3000/1.JPG
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11180/d3000/4.JPG

Notice that the piano is blurry all around. I've never had this issue before, and it's not going away regardless of any setting.

Is this a lens issue possibly?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## KmH (Mar 14, 2011)

The plane of focus is alway parallel to the image sensor in the camera.

The wall and the piano are NOT parallel to the image sensor in the first photo you posted. The subject matter in the left side of the photo is further from the image sensor than the subject matter on the right side of the photo.

Plus there is the optics technical issue of depth-of-field (DOF) the range of distance in front of and behind the point of focus that will be in accepatbly sharp focus.  DOF is also parallel to the image sensor.

You can read more about DOF here: Understanding Depth of Field in Photography


----------



## amnesiac096 (Mar 14, 2011)

So you're basically saying is I'm doing something wrong? I'll read up on your posted article.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## KmH (Mar 14, 2011)

No, I'm saying your understanding of how photography and lenses work is not yet complete, and that you have unrealistic expectations because of that lack of understanding.


----------



## amnesiac096 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fair enough. I'll do some more reading and see what I can learn.

Thanks.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 17, 2011)

amnesiac096 said:


> So you're basically saying is I'm doing something wrong? I'll read up on your posted article.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


 
Did you use a tripod if not have a look at the shutter speed you used, even if you used a tripod and didn't use mirror lock up you can get shake


----------

